# Worlds tallest FERRIS WHEELS



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

NOT SURE IF THIS IS RIGHT FORUM?
ANYWAY
the tallest ferris wheel will be 200m wheel uc in North Bud,Shanghai
checkout its design. not really a wheel but structure with pods climbing up and down,




























Dubais will be 2nd tallest @ 183m tall!










2nd-178m wheel in Singapore










4th-140m Cihai, Tianjin UC


5th-135m London Eye










6th
120m- Changsha,china 2004
120m -Zhengzhou,china-2003

6th-Waterfront City-120m Melbourne? (to start 2006)


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Is the one in Northbond, Shang Hai really called "Ferris Wheel"?, It looks to wired to be wheel....


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

Engineering marvel! Sad thing the shanghai one is not a 360 degree view.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

wow, that one in Shanghai is really futuristic...


----------



## wrabbit (May 14, 2005)

Here is the granddaddy of them all, the very first Ferris Wheel, from the Chicago World's Fair (World's Columbian Exposition) of 1893. 



















The Wheel was 264 ft (80 m) high. The view was quite a novelty.










It comprised 36 large, tram-sized cars, each capable of holding up to 60 people.










Alas, the city demolished it in 1906. Chicago's current wheel, at Navy Pier, is only about half the size.


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

I thought the Dubai Wheel was dead?

Saturday, 15 October, 2005
Voyager spins Dubai wheel in Las Vegas
http://www.itp.net/business/news/details.php?id=18419&category=construction

by Sean Cronin









Wheel of misfortune: The Las Vegas-based company has never successfully built a wheel anywhere in the world.
A company that claimed it had secured financial backing to build the world’s largest observation wheel in Dubai, has rehashed the same project for a new site in Las Vegas.

US firm Voyager Entertainment International came to Dubai in April to promote its US $150 million project.

But the deal was abandoned after Construction Week revealed that the company was, at that point, on the brink of bankruptcy, having warned the US Securities and Exchange Commission in its quarterly filing that its existing funds would probably not sustain operations.

Now the same firm is promoting another big wheel project for a site on the Las Vegas strip, linked to the Westward Ho Hotel and Casino.

A statement on the company’s website indicates that the existing 800-room hotel which is currently on the site, would be demolished to make way for the
182-m structure.

It states: “Centex Destination Properties, as managing partner of an established limited liability company, has purchased the Westward Ho Hotel and Casino as of Monday 26th September, 2005.”

In April, Voyager claimed that it had signed a joint venture agreement with an international investment bank called Allied Investment House (AIH) operating out of the UAE and with offices in Washington DC, Los Angeles, Toronto and Hong Kong.

But CW could find no record of the company after making checks with financial regulators in Hong Kong and the US and eventually traced AIH to a serviced office suite in Dubai’s
Fairmont Hotel — rented by the day.

The Las Vegas-based Voyager firm has never successfully built an observation wheel anywhere, despite promoting schemes as far apart as Dallas and Shanghai.


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

in berlin will be build a ferri wheel 175m high


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Wonder Wheel is the biggest ride in Coney Island after the Parachute Jump has been closed and torn down, though that will be repaired.


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

The 300ft tall (284ft diameter) Ferris wheel located in London's Earls Court between 1895 and 1906...

Photo and information


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

The London Eye is technically not a ferris wheel, but an observation wheel. The difference is that if 'hangs' from one side, rather than supported on both sides which is the normal thing with ferris wheels.


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

the one in Shanghai looks like chrismas light...........


----------



## Pete2005 (Oct 1, 2005)

Birmingham Wheel (UK)









Wheel on a dull afternoon


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

That is one WEIRD ferris wheel....


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Turkmenistan


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Eurowheel _ 92 m
Mirabilandia _ Ravenna _ Italy

Eurowheel is now Europe's second tallest extant ferris wheel, after London Eye


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Ashgabat, Turkmenistan © 2015 Be a Voyager


----------



## computeruser (Apr 24, 2013)

Melbourne Star - 120 m (394 ft)


----------

